# The Bird i pick up tomorrow.



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

ok so i'm on my computer and its playing up. so will have to take it to the shop to get looked at.... which means i wont have a computer for a while only will have my phone but cant upload photos from my phone onto a forum so i decided to do my best with a computer that doesn't want to do anything right and hope for the best that it will work enough to get the 2 photos i took yesterday of the bird off my phone and onto here for all to see !



















It is 9 weeks old. a white face lutino "albino".
and apparently according to what I've read on here the majority of white birds are FEMALE ! but i'm holding onto hope it is a MALE.....lol

regardless its still our bird and were still bringing it home tomorrow.

It doesn't have a name. and i don't know what to call it! :wacko:
but it is oh so sweet and really cuddly!  hope dude will love it ! dude is the reason why i agreed to another bird... hahahaa. i was happy with 1 ! but some days my work hours are long and dude is alone for long times some days so i read it is best to get him a friend since they are flock animals and all that stuff.... :blink: lol

hopefully this computer problem will be resolved right away because it has taken me 20 mins just to write this small post    i hate technology


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

So cuuute! And your son is cute too! Are you all excited to pick up the bird tomorrow? What kind of names are you looking for- human names, goofy names? The first thing I thought of is Nougat. That's probably a stupid name though!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

What a little sweetheart! Looks like Alby used to when he was little. Then he grew up! Now he is a little rotter!!! I realise now that I should have named him, Blizzard! He just causes chaos.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

We like unusual names but words or names people know really well but you don't usually think of naming something that. If that makes sense. I like human names.

My son came up with the name dusty! But I use to have a whiteface cinnamon pied called dusty. So I don't want to use the same name that I had for my first cockatiel ever.

I kind of like "Pip" for aname. But there's gotta be a name better than that . I like that name but I don't like it that much and since I don't have many alternatives well its prob the best name so far.
Or I also though of "Coffee". Or .... I dunno. I can't think of names. Maybe when I spend time with it i`ll think a certain name suits it. But I still got no idea. LOL.

I`m excited. But to tired to care about tomorrow right now. All I can think of is sleep but i`m not getting any in a hurry so I need to think of something else... hence why i`m on here ...lol. 

I've got the cage ready. And I have half of the cage bare with no perches. Apparantly it is only just cracking seed. It is still very much a baby. Even though it is older than what dude was when I got dude. It is just still not as "grown" . Very much a baby. Has never had propper flight because they said its just cracking seed but I seen both wings are clipped. I don't understand why they would clip such a young bird who's only just cracking seed.
Anyways half the cage is covered and bare with only a hand towel at the bottom for flat floor standing and food cups are on the floor. And on the other side is perches and toys. Just incase it CAN perch and stuff. Being prepared for anything..hehehe.

So yeah. Its being quarantened next door. (My parents house that i`m house sitting) . The whole house is heated 24/7. So it gets to grow and quaranteen in there for a month . I`ll be at both houses 50/50 so equal time at both. And if I feel dude isn't getting enough time because I spend to much time in my parents house i`ll just bring him over too. (They will be in different rooms. Even better different levels. White bird up stairs and dude down stairs) dude loves visiting my parents house. He has fun chewing the new green couch my parent just brought...LOL


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

well its a cutie and you will think of a name eventually...maybe something in its personality will strike you.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

That's what i`m hopeing for to happen. Otherwise it shall remaine nameless forever...LOL. And will only be reffered to as the white bird!


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Frankie  Stevie? Those are both kinda gender neutral! We named one of our girl rats Stevie even though we knew she was a girl!


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

The bird is gorgeous, it makes me think of heavenly things when I see pure white birds, how about Heaven, Spirit, Angel for names, you say the bird is cuddly, could go with cuddles lol, but I am sure you will find one for the personality, you said you like coffee, but the bird is white so how about latté, I hate to break it to you cuddly birds tend to be female, lol boys seem to be more adventurous and boisterous girls will want to snuggle more.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha my white bird was named Pip before I realised she was a he.. then it turned into chip 

It's such a cute little thing, and so is your son! Looking forward to hearing more about the new addition.. and good luck with a name! I've always loved the name Gerty.. kind of works with Dude too- Dude and Gertrude!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I like all those names (except angel that's just way to girly and to common for my liking).

Hmmm i`m hoping its just cuddly because its a baby. Dude was super cuddly and still is when he is with you or on you. Not when he is on his cage though . Then he is just LOUD noisey ANNOYING boisterous ADVENTUROUS crazy & ENTERTAINING.

I like champ! Hahaha Dude and Champ. Just kidding. Its a good name but I call Dude a champ and if I use champ then that kinda takes it away from Dude.

KING ? PIP? Mystery (since we don't know what sex it is...LOL)? Lasagna? Coffee? LOL favourite food and drink! Peppermint crisp? LOL that's my fave chocolate! Phoebe (if it turns out to be a girl) Leo (if it turns out to be a boy)those two names are the names I have picked out for my future kids if I ever have anymore! Sleep? (That's my faourite past time...LOL) see im crap at making up names. I've got no imagination.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hahahahahahah Lasagne!!! DO IT!!!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

So cute, since he/she is so cuddly I'd probably call him/her cuddles.


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is a list of names I found; some are pretty cute! 
http://www.cat-dog-names.com/page/category/86/


----------



## Karine (May 28, 2010)

He is white and cuddly? Like Casper the friendly ghost!


----------



## dee10 (May 27, 2010)

he is gorgeous hope dude likes him/her i like casper


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Dude better like the new bird !

The main purpose of a new bird was so that Dude had a play mate for when I was at work! So if he doesn't like her Dude and I will have issues!


----------



## danii25 (May 8, 2010)

Aww So beautiful! And yeah I mean I'm home a lot right now but come fall I won't be and I'll be at school a LOT So thats why we originally got Bennie a friend and now we somehow have 3 lol..


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

naming is fun. the names of tiels that my boyfriend owns are griffin, pheonix, puffin, midget (she was a twin, so shes smaller), hoppy, puffin jr, freckles, freckles jr. jingles, muffin, elly, blank, And Last but not least His Lil Peep 

I have no idea where he got those names. But i come up with crazy stuff too. 
my birds nest are all named after sesame street characters


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

Aww she/he is so cute. I just got Fabio a friend a couple weeks ago (you can read my drama in the health section  ) and I can't wait till she is to full health so they can meet and see if they like each other, they already call to each other from the other end of the appartment. Good Luck with your new baby.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

An amazing all white tiel.great.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I took Dude for a walk over to the other house tonight (the house that the new bird is in) and he could hear something upstairs and was trying his best to follow the sound. 
He was wolf whisting and kissing and pulling out every single whistle he knew to the sound .

I don't even think the white bird cared. She was just busy being noisey and chattering away to herself.

I played with her earlier today. She's sweet and I forgot how they can't even step up. Its something you grow so accustom to your own bird doing automatically when presented a finger. But this new bird just sits there...hahaha. You literally push her off the perch because she doesn't realise what your trying to ask her to do. She's just happy to jump onto you if you get close. And it isn't a step its a leap and a JUMP!
Loves jewlery too! (Like most tiels.) Loves a good head rub. And she is soooooo soft. So soft compared to dude who's feathers feel rough and full on hard spikey pin feathers.

I notices a big size difference. She is much bigger than dude is. 
I don't have scales to weigh them but I might just invest in some now.

She has soooo many baby noises. Its cute.
And she's got a adventurous personality too. She's not scared of anything!
She actually LIKED the vacume cleaner when I was vacuming around her cage. Her cage is on the floor at the moment and she was following the vacume hose around the cage watching me vacume all the seed I spilt. And she even liked when I held the vacume hose up near her cage for her to see closer. I thought she was going to try and shove her head down the hose! Lucky she was in a cage cause I recon she would have!!!

LOL.

She's good at cracking seed. We tested all the seeds to see if she can do it. And she eats fine. No worries there.
I put come celery tops in her cage but I don't think she touched them yet. Don't think she even see them . She was to busy exploring.

She's got beautiful ruby red eyes. And her white feathers are a litte dirty .	But when the rains stop i`m going to try and mist her. I`ll introduce a bath tub later on to her cage. I`m afraid how NOT agile she is she might drown!
She can't even turn around on a perch.... LOL she hasn't fully got the hang of perches and turning. She has to walk to where the bars are on the cage and hold onto the bars with her beak while she turns her body the walks back to the middle of the perch again. Heehhehehe. Funny bird.
I've just covered her over. And she's all quiet.

Totally different to my dude who still won't settle when covered , untill you go to bed yourself.

So that's about all I know about her so far.

Eating fine. Poops look good.
She's not afraid or frightened of anything yet. And is happy to sit with anyone who will let her snuggle into their neck... to cute!

I know dude will like her! Can't wait till quaranteen is over! Its only day 1! LOL


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Awww she sounds so adorable! Clumsy baby birds are so heartwarming. And she sounds like such a sweetie. How lucky are you to get 2 really nice birdies?! I hope my baby birds will be so sweet.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

She sounds so beautiful, my Coco was like that when I first got her really cuddly and so gentle and not afraid of anything, Coco is a beautiful gentle bird now, I bought her on impulse because she came running over to see me, lol

You could call her Ruby like her eye’s, I don’t know if you saw but I edited on you other post my name suggestions and added Venus, I think that really suits a white bird, the planet is even a white/beige colour.

You say your bird has some dirt on it, are you sure it is dirt, I say this because if your bird has a beige tint to the feathers, it would be more noticeable on the flights and tail feathers she could be a cinnamon white face lutino, which is another lutino mutation.

I hope you will post some more pictures of her, love to see her Ruby eyes.

Jenny


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Ruby is a super cute name


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I really liked Ruby too. Maybe Ruby Star. LOL. That way me and my son get both names we like.

Hmmm i`ll have to double check the tail and flights. She has no wing feathers they have all been chopped. But I did notive it is on the wings and tail that are dirty. The rest of her is pure white. I`ll climb out of bed soon to check...LOL

My computers gone to the shop. I`m taking photos but I have to borrow a computer or something to load them onto here for all to see


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

She's beautiful. You're very lucky. And I really like Ruby too.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

I think Peppermint is really cute I used to have a tiel named Puzzle because I didn't know the gender either. I like Mystery, Puzzle, Riddle, Jigsaw and other question names when you don't know


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I love Ruby or Ruby Star, and Peppermint is really nice too! The first cockatiel I ever met was named Ruby. I was about 8. Funny the things you remember. 

How is the little girl doing today?


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know how she is today...LOL. I only got to see her for 10 mins before I had to go to work. She was busy preening and biting her toe nails... hehehe. She gave me sweet cuddles and sang a song that sounded like a broken static tv...LOL. But it was sweet . Very sweet.

Hey I really like mintie ! Your name peppermint reminded me of these minty lollies we have! The lollies are white and taste like tooth paste...hahahaha! 

My kid wants to name her Zumba!
Zumba if you don't know is a craze that incorporates latin dance moves and excersize into one big crazy dance excersize! LOL. 

I`m likeing Ruby or star still. Or both! LoL. And I love peppermint or mint or minty or mintie. 

Or just call her ( nothing ).

Your all very creative with names...lol. 

Can't wait to get home today to see her. I`ll see her for 5 mins after work the again at dinner time when I get home from Zumba... LoL.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think you baby sounds like a girl to me, the girls can try and sing but it is so screechy, my Tira attempts the wolf whistle, but it is a screechy broken one, which kind of makes me laugh in comparison to the rich clear tone the boys have, lol

I think Ruby Star would be good, you can call her Ruby for short, your Son can call her Star for short, win, win every ones happy.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

How about Peppermint Star? We named one of our rats Peppermint Rattie, after the Peppermint Pattie candies. Do you have those in Australia?


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahaha yeah we have peppermint patties.

Ok I finally have truely decided on a name! So much so that i`m even going to put it on my signature now...LOL

THE NEW BIRDS NAME IS.............................................................................

"PEPPERMINT PIP". LOL
Pip for short. 

I like pip because that's the sound she makes all the time too! 
The sound isn't as long as a peep so its a pip. LOL


Peppermint pip. Welcome to the family !


Oh I forgot to add. Peppermint crips. Peppermint /choc biscuits, peppermint aero bubbly chocolate. Anything peppermint and milk chocolate is my favourite chocolates in the world! Not including peppermint creams! I hate creams in chocolates!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww thats wonderful you have a name for her!! Pip is a fantastic name!!  After all, thats what Chip's name was meant to be before I found out she was a he!


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Yay! Congrats on the name! Peppermint Pip is really cute, well done  I adore peppermint candy too. They don't sell Aero chocolate in the US, which makes me SO sad because it's so good. Especially the peppermint ones. Mmmm peppermint.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Mmmm peppermint. that's what I want to eat now. Might go get some peppermint ice cream.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well done on deciding the name Pip for Pip.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hehehe. Pip. She's the cutest.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

You keep talkin' about how cute she is and making me jealous! I want to see more pictures!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

No computer that's why no photos.   


The shop hasn't even had the time to look at it.


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Dude and Pip, how cute.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Pip is an adorable name!!! Naming a bird after food is always the best lol.


----------

